# Beeweaver



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just recieved my queens from Laura. Super fast one day service. All healthy and ready to go!
Greaqt customer service and super communications through the process. I will report the brood pattern later. 

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

So how's the pattern? How are they setting up for winter? I'm considering an order in case one of my queens isn't doing well.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, they can certainly surprise the unexpecting with service. Ordered a couple of their queens earlier in the year. Was going to notify the post office the next day. At 6:30am we got a call from the post office telling us our bees were here. 

Walt


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Tara,

Set up well. Patterns are beautiful. Lost one to my mistake. Already filled one med box, course, I used drawn frames. Fed a little 1 to 1, but really not needed. We still have a minor flow just about to end. In a week, I will put to bed, feed some and add some patties in dec.
Our first necter source is feb 16 or so, so they are not slow for long. I want heavy hives come apr. ALWAYS split in late aug. I want boomers in the spring to bring in the gold.

I requeened 4 and split 6.

Service and communications were excellent. 18 hrs and the postmistress drove in my drive with the pkg. I am not very far, but that was great.

Tara, I did contact some breeders here on the site, who had advertised. I called several times and e-mailed. Actually talked to folks, but NO return calls or mail. I did not critique them because I did not recieve any service to critique. With that said, I thought it better to say something positive about the folks who did call me back, and jumped through hoops to help me out.

Kind regards,

Tim


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I have heard very positive things about Beeweaver bees. I'm sure your hives will do well.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Their website claims their bees to be genetically mite resistant. Have you found this to be accurate and that "you can throw away those expensive mite treatments".

I am probably going to order my 1st two nucs from them since I live in Austin and their feedback seems to be good.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have two hives with Beeweaver queens and they have not had any treatments now for almost a year and they are doing very well. Costomer service was very good also.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

johng said:


> I have two hives with Beeweaver queens and they have not had any treatments now for almost a year and they are doing very well. Costomer service was very good also.


Thanks, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Silly hobbyists, you wont know the mites are/aren't a problem until they inevitably die in the middle of winter. Contact your local inspector and ask about Integrated pest management, if you're a greeny. Or nuke em... 

I have a neighbor with some weaver's a lil hot, go figure with the geo, but they put on some nice honey


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought my first packages of bees from B. Weaver, installed them in April, 2006. Now at 26 hives, have never lost a colony to mites. Lost one last year to starvation, lost some splits this past summer with queen issues, but not to mites. I'm expecting delivery of more Weaver queens this spring. Oh, and I have never treated for mites. My IPM consists of screened bottom boards, pollen supplement, sugar syrup feeding as necessary, and some Honey B Healthy. 
Regards,
Steven


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Skinner maybe I should add that both hives where below the treatment threshold when I checked them in the fall! I inspected them recently during a warm spell and both marked queens are still there and have already started laying pretty good with our Maples starting to bloom. These two hives are a little hotter than the rest but, not AHB in any way.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> Silly hobbyists, you wont know the mites are/aren't a problem until they inevitably die in the middle of winter. Contact your local inspector and ask about Integrated pest management, if you're a greeny. Or nuke em...
> 
> I have a neighbor with some weaver's a lil hot, go figure with the geo, but they put on some nice honey


I assume that developing my personal IPM will be a work in progress. I generally jump into something new, with both feet. However, I am choosing a more subdued approch into this, and will remain just a *silly hobbyist* for the 1st couple years. I think it is worth a try to go the organic or less chemical route, since I'm not makiing my living off of them. If that doesn't work, I will try something different.

StevenG and johng, thanks for the feedback. I spoke to Laura yesterday and so far my experience has been positive.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

My only point, is reassuring hive survival will prevent your own disappointment. You want to see a grown man cry, watch one start opening dead gear in a big yard. 

Btw, I'm not convinved they arent somewhat africanized, it's not like I'm running gels and looking at chromosomes to determine exact heritage. But hey, mean bees are usually alive bees. Hobbyists, take that to the bank. Mean isnt always a bad thing.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, one good thing about being a greenie, if they are a little spanky, I will not know whether it is normal or not.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I had about 50 queens one year from Beeweaver and it took years to get rid of them. They were good honey producers and seemed to be tougher than the other hives but I just couldn't stand sitting 50 yards away and getting chased into the house. Even working a hive in an out-yard was miserable. Getting stung is only half the problem. These girls would get smoked and still boil out of the hive and cover every square inch of bee suit. Having the whole bee yard in a frenzy makes every colony manipulation miserable. I would routinely work the Buckfast hives last because once they were on to you, they would be after your hide the whole time. Last year I switched out almost every colony with queens from Koehnen and Sons and can now work colonies without being attacked. I have a few Buckfasts left and they are very easy to identify - the ones that swarm out the front entrance without much provocation and attack like comakasiz. And speaking of swarming... that is probably another indication of AHB genes.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

HVH said:


> I had about 50 queens one year from Beeweaver and it took years to get rid of them. They were good honey producers and seemed to be tougher than the other hives but I just couldn't stand sitting 50 yards away and getting chased into the house. Even working a hive in an out-yard was miserable. Getting stung is only half the problem. These girls would get smoked and still boil out of the hive and cover every square inch of bee suit. Having the whole bee yard in a frenzy makes every colony manipulation miserable. I would routinely work the Buckfast hives last because once they were on to you, they would be after your hide the whole time. Last year I switched out almost every colony with queens from Koehnen and Sons and can now work colonies without being attacked. I have a few Buckfasts left and they are very easy to identify - the ones that swarm out the front entrance without much provocation and attack like comakasiz. And speaking of swarming... that is probably another indication of AHB genes.


That doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

HVH said:


> I have a few Buckfasts left and they are very easy to identify - the ones that swarm out the front entrance without much provocation and attack like comakasiz. And speaking of swarming... that is probably another indication of AHB genes.


I highly suspect that my hive is Buckfast due to this trait. I had them tested for AHB a few years ago, and that wasn't the problem.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I made an inquiry to Bee Weaver, concerning the temperament of their bees. They quickly responded with this reply.



> Thanks for the email. We tolerated more stinging to produce bees that did not perish when left hives untreated for varroa and tracheal mites. Between 1996 and 2002 our bees were more defensive on average with the chance of extremes in both directions (super gentle to intolerable). Since 2001 we have been able to refocus on all the traits that we want our bees to have including good attitudes. Each year there has been significant improvement. Not only in our opinion but in that of our customers. I hardly ever get a defensive complaint... I recall 2 in the last 3-4 months. One beekeeper was not using a smoker and the other thinks skunks (she lives in Wyoming) may have been bothering the hive but we will touch base on that one again in the spring. If our queen produces a defensive hive and circumstances are not encouraging it then we replace the queen. I have had 2 hives in front of our house for several years with several different queens and they are as gentle as can be hoped for.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps, please let me know if you have any further questions.
> ...


I'm still going to give them a try. I really want to give the "treatment free" approach a shot, not to mention that they are right here in Austin, if I need further assistance.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> I highly suspect that my hive is Buckfast due to this trait. I had them tested for AHB a few years ago, and that wasn't the problem.


Hi DF,
How can one test for aggressive genes from african origins? I know they have a morphological test and have some genetic screens, but I don't think the genes for aggressive behavior have been identified.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

It looks like testing for a gene that causes aggressive behavior and a gene that determines a relationship are two different issues. I don't know anything about bees but I do watch CSI.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

HVH said:


> Hi DF,
> How can one test for aggressive genes from african origins? .


I just meant that I had them tested for AHB genetics. I did so because of their agressiveness, so apparently, it's something else that causes their behavior. I highly suspect it's because they are virtually a feral hive at this point.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Risky Beesness,

Beeweaver is not in Austin, maybe you meant to say Texas. 
I have tried their queens and was happy. They are no more defensive the the average bee you find around here, and ought to work for you in your situation, as long as they are not within line-of-sight of your neighbors or too close to a right-of-way. 
Good luck, and call me if you need any advice. 

Jeffrey


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Jeffrey. Their apiaries are in Navasota but their address is in Austin. They have nuc pickups in Austin which is very convenient for me.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

RB, sorry, its been a while since I have been on. Down in AL, looking for yard locations. 
To answer your privious question, I treat with NOTHING, NATA, Zip. I found the Weaver queens to be just fine for my needs. As I said before, I had tried other advertisers on this site and recieved NO e-mail or telephone response, so Laura was sort of a shot in the dark.

Having said that, the queens did fine. As someone mentioned, they are a little hot, but manageable, with excellent output. I get in, do my business, and get out. When I added patties in Dec, they boiled, but was not open for but a second or two. All of my queens have come from TX. Pretty much the same genitic behavior in all. 

I can stand in the yards with no protection, just when I go in, better be ready. My son made that mistake only once. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

As a general rule, I don't wear gloves when I work my hives. One of my B. Weaver colonies did as you mentioned last spring, just boiled up when I opened it... got nailed three times real quick (extremely good for my arthritis, but:no: I don't know which is worse, the cure or the ailment! :lpf. Then I finished working them with gloves. Crazy thing is, the rest of the year I worked them without gloves, and they were no more cranky than the rest of my colonies. Had a HOT colony back in the '70's that would chase me a hundred yards... man I loved that hive! Wore gloves all the time back then. Outproduced all my others 2-3 to 1.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I keep hearing folks saying Weaver bees are hot. Compared to what? I started with Weaver's All Stars and they are all fine. I have heard that Buckfasts are temperamental, but I have no experience with them.

I live within 2 hour's drive south west of Navasota. And I can tell you from conversations with Richard Weaver that I have fewer mites than he does, but I have a lot more trouble with SHB and Fire Ants. Beekeeping is location specific! 

I am told by my 96 year old mentor (born and raised right here in Lavaca County) that the old "German Black Bees" were worse than AHB. I did come across a wild hive of black bees that were intolerable. But I did not stay long enough to collect samples to send to A&M, either.:lookout:

I have run into AHB hives around here and they are unpleasant. But I also did a cut out and collected a colony that was about 50% as cranky as the AHB. I requeened them with a Weaver Queen, and I can sit in my beeyard and watch the girls work. Can run the mower by 2X before being asked to leave. Do I work the bees in shirt sleeves? Nope. Never. But DH did that here, 50 years ago. It has changed. But if they are healthy, it's hard to argue with.

Laura in Austin is wonderful. Top notch. I can't say enough good things. Mr. Binford, the B. of B Weaver is a lovely old gentleman. However, I do think the other . . . staff . . . at the farm need some customer service help. Last year I arranged a pick up some things ahead of time -- 2 hour drive, as I said. They mentioned they would all have to be gone at that time, but gave directions on how to find what I needed. (small town Texas!)

When I got there, there was nuthin' and nobody there. Appearently, the other person who had arranged for a pick up that day took MY merchandise as well as his. I called the number posted, and got Mr. Binford on his 
cell . . . at the waiting room of his doctor's office. He was puzzled that I could not find what I came for, had no idea when he could get back, and no clue about what I should do. Wait indefinitely for him, have him call someone? He just sat on the phone in silence for several minutes. Mr. Binford is getting along in age, and it shows. There should have been someone available, somewhere. A round trip 4 hour drive for nothing, (plus another, if I had re scheduled) is not good business.

I went next door to Richard Weaver (same original family, different business) and he stepped up. I've done business with Richard ever since. It came down to who could git r done.

Either way, Weaver bees are good bees. And if they are too hot for you, well, Texas summers probably are, too.  That's why Shiner (20 miles from me) has a nice brewery and a fine Bock beer . . . goes great with barbecue and kolaches! I'm not sure Minnesota bees would make it past the summer heat 

Summer


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> I just meant that I had them tested for AHB genetics. I did so because of their agressiveness, so apparently, it's something else that causes their behavior. I highly suspect it's because they are virtually a feral hive at this point.


All I meant by my previous post is that I don't trust either the morphometric or genetic tests to be able to discriminate enough to detect bees that are mostly European but process some of the hot genes from their African neighbors. If the genes responsible for aggressive behavior were identified they could be tested directly but until then these tests have some limitations.


----------



## beeweaver (Sep 2, 2008)

One of the downsides of moving our Bee Weaver office to Austin is I am not on site for deliveries and pick ups in Navasota. Our scheduled bee and queen pick up dates are staffed by several beekeepers. Special pick up times, though, I arrange for the item to be left for the customer, as our beekeepers are in the bee/queen yards during the business day. 99% of the time this works, but there is the chance it doesn't. I am sorry for Summer's experience.

Bee Weaver bees and Queens are different then those produced by RW. Some folks (especially those new to beekeeping) think we have the same bees because of the name Weaver in both companies. RW treats the bees they have for mites with chemicals... and they sell the chemicals. Bee Weaver produces bees from our ~5,000 hives without using any mite controls (chemical or organic). Most of our customers do not treat either. 

I wish I could be two places at once and help customers directly at our Navasota Bee Farm more. On a plus side we have been able to bring central Texas bees directly, avoiding the usual problems and expense of US mail.

Thanks, Laura


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Talking about great service. One of my new colonies from a nuc, installed last month, appeared to be queenless. I emailed Laura with some photos on Mon. She agreed and a new queen was shipped on Tue. I picked her up at the post office at 7 AM this morning (Wed).


----------

